# New corpsman-designed medical gear....



## Devildoc (Jul 20, 2018)

Corpsman-designed trauma/medical gear starting to makes the rounds.  I dig this gear.

These pieces of medical gear aim to take the strain off the combat life-saving medic or corpsman


----------

